
RIP BoostedBoard; it's been one hell of a ride - milkers
https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/14/21175343/boosted-board-sale-crowdsource-reddit-repairs-fix-manual
======
milkers
There is also no pulse on their website;
[https://boostedboards.com/](https://boostedboards.com/)

